# Any mice breeders in Scotland?



## Eriya (May 10, 2012)

Hello,

I know this question has been asked before, but most replies are quite old, so I just wanted to find out if there's anything new. I'm thinking of getting some pet mice, and was looking for a breeder. I live in Aberdeen, so would be willing to travel anywhere in Scotland, or even North England, but I don't want to travel too far, because I don't own a car (or a driver's license ), so I'd need to go by train/bus, and wouldn't want the poor things to be too stressed by travelling all around the country. Any help would be greatly appreciated! 

Emily


----------



## LynseyB (Jan 30, 2012)

Sorry, I can't answer your question but just bumping this for you in case other people know!


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

There is only one left that I know of, she's a vet based in Carluke. There are a few hobby breeders around which you can find on gumtree but they don't seem to breed for long but I know this breeder personally (she's my vet and I've had many mice from her) and she breeds lovely, healthy meeces. She also occasionally has neutered males available (which I highly recommend, less smelly than what some people think ordinary male mice are and it means that you can have males and females together. This is her wesbite, there is a section on there to contact her - just don't go by the current litters section as she doesn't update her website very often! Cuchulainn Mousery - Carluke, Scotland

And don't worry about mice travelling, they cope really well. I just drove from Lanark to Manchester to collect mice that had been from Southampton then Birmingham before meeting me in Manchester!! And I've also had them from Aberdeen to here and vice versa so as long as you pop a bit of food in and some bedding they will be fine. Take a cucumber, slice it up and pop it in the carry cases and that will keep them hydrated.

There used to be two breeders in Aberdeen and the Dyce area but I haven't heard form either of them in almost 2 years so I am guessing that they have stopped breeding 

I hope that helps!

Oh - and if you get the bus or train from Aberdeen to Glasgow, you can check with the breeder if she can meet you. She is regularly in Glasgow for lectures and such so that might save you trying to find the bus to get you from Glasgow to Hamilton then a bus from Hamilton to Carluke


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Im not in Scotland but I can second the reccomendation for Zany Toons breeder, my two neutered boys are bred by her and they are lovely, real characters.


----------



## Eriya (May 10, 2012)

Thanks so much for the replies!


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

If it's any help, I know of some one going to Portsoy middle of next month and my vet (in the link I gave you) has mice just now if you aren't picky as to what you end up with colour wise  My mum is going to Portsoy and as long as you were able to meet here there before she checks into her friends hotel she won't mind transporting them - it's closer to you than Carluke is at any rate, all you'd need would be a carry case for transporting them in.


----------



## Eriya (May 10, 2012)

Thanks so much for the offer Zany Toon, but I'm not ready for new additions just yet  Was asking for future reference, as I don't even have a cage yet. Was thinking of hopefully getting some mice in mid-late summer, but it depends on my financial situation  But thanks again, I really appreciate it


----------



## Jen194 (Dec 23, 2015)

zany_toon said:


> If it's any help, I know of some one going to Portsoy middle of next month and my vet (in the link I gave you) has mice just now if you aren't picky as to what you end up with colour wise  My mum is going to Portsoy and as long as you were able to meet here there before she checks into her friends hotel she won't mind transporting them - it's closer to you than Carluke is at any rate, all you'd need would be a carry case for transporting them in.


Where can I get pet mice? Am in the North of Scotland and there don't seem to be any breedersup here.


----------



## elmthesofties (Aug 8, 2011)

Jen194 said:


> Where can I get pet mice? Am in the North of Scotland and there don't seem to be any breedersup here.


These threads are years old and most of the members on these threads are no longer active.
Some rescue groups and breeders are willing to help you with transporting rodents. You might also have more luck with facebook groups, as they are more active.


----------



## AnnB (Nov 6, 2011)

I won't be of much help I'm afraid, as I'm the other end of the country but you could try your local SSPCA. It's also worth trying Primrose Mouse Rescue based in Nottingham because just occasionally, mouse lovers will help with transporting mice in need of a home.

It may also be worth having a look at The Rodents Nest forum and Fancy Mice Breeders forum.


----------



## Sharon davis (Oct 12, 2018)

Well this is a dead beat site. Oh well me mouse hunt some where else. Squeak. Squeak. Me gone. Squeak


----------

